# My sister makes me horny



## NINTENDO DS (Oct 1, 2008)

It's weird.

Whenever she sits near me, or on my lap I get a erection.







 Im bad...


I am 17, she is 16.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 1, 2008)

Any pictures??
You just need to get yourself a girl.
Other than that...your screwed to the head. XD


----------



## JPH (Oct 1, 2008)

Bonk her.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 1, 2008)

Are you from Texas?


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Oct 1, 2008)

Step 1: Dont let your sister sit on your lap. 
Step 2: ???
Step 3: Profit!


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Oct 1, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Are you from Texas?


No.

From Chicago.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 1, 2008)

incest? 
whats the age diff?
and we need pics...


----------



## War (Oct 1, 2008)

...Is she a man?


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a feeling that you'll end up in jail.


----------



## da_head (Oct 1, 2008)

LOOOOL is this wat gbatemp is nowadays?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 1, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> I have a feeling that you'll end up in jail.



He will if he ends up inside his sister!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Oct 1, 2008)

Get as far away from her as you can, and when you feel mature enough return, and hopefully you won't have any sexual feelings or urges.

I used to have sexual feelings torwards my cousin, and..........I isolated myself in the comfort of my home until I felt that these feelings were gone.


----------



## JPH (Oct 1, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> I have a feeling that you'll end up in jail.


Depends on where you live. :B


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Oct 1, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Get as far away from her as you can, and when you feel mature enough return, and hopefully you won't have any sexual feelings or urges.
> 
> I used to have sexual feelings torwards my cousin, and..........I isolated myself in the comfort in my home until I felt that these feelings were gone.



Awww man you didnt know?? Cousins are TOTALLY fair game!


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 1, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Holaitsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he wont if its mutual and she doesnt say anything......and uses the rubber to prevent "accidents"


----------



## elenar (Oct 1, 2008)

This thread.....you should go post about this on /b/ instead, it will be a much more interesting discussion


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 1, 2008)

Watch out, your sister is behind you watching you post this.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 1, 2008)

It's commentary such as this, in public forums, that can come back to haunt you.

Might wanna rethink your post a bit.

But aside from that, you need to be around someone else who has an equal or greater effect on you, while you sort this out in your mind. 

Preferrably a girlfriend.


----------



## moozxy (Oct 1, 2008)

YOUR SISTER MAKES ME HORNY TOO LOL


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 1, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> It's commentary such as this, in public forums, that can come back to haunt you.
> 
> Might wanna rethink your post a bit.


were all gamers and have our closet urges....
relax dude


----------



## moozxy (Oct 1, 2008)

HEY

SHE SAID I MAKE HER HORNY TOO!


----------



## Category (Oct 1, 2008)

Am I the only person getting aroused by this?

Except for him, of course


----------



## science (Oct 1, 2008)

MOOZXY IS GONNA GET WARNED AGAIN


----------



## The Worst (Oct 1, 2008)

how do ya circumsize a west virginia boy?




Spoiler



kick his sister in the mouth


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 1, 2008)

as long as she doesn't think hes a freak its all good


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Oct 1, 2008)

Most of us are sick sick people. I find this reassuring


----------



## science (Oct 1, 2008)

I DECLARE THIS THE SEQUEL TO MY ANIME CHICK THREAD

There ya go {M}artin


----------



## moozxy (Oct 1, 2008)

JPH sed we don't endorse incest but he's not gonna warn u cos it turns him on and he's busy fapping


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 1, 2008)

EmperorOfCanada said:
			
		

> Most of us are sick sick people. I find this reassuring


amen brother....
some people are too uptight


----------



## Vater Unser (Oct 1, 2008)

Category said:
			
		

> Am I the only person getting aroused by this?


I hope so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Incest is only hot in _fiction!_


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 1, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> were all gamers and have our closet urges....
> relax dude



No argument there. 
I've just seen what happens when the wrong parties get this sort of information in their hands.

Just looking out for my fellow man, and all that.


----------



## Gore (Oct 1, 2008)

Why the fuck does a 16 year old sit on the lap of her 17 year old brother?

YOU SICK FUCKS.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 1, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> Category said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really? i never knew


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 1, 2008)

grab her tits!


----------



## Danieluz (Oct 1, 2008)

What about pics?


----------



## The Worst (Oct 1, 2008)

we need pics to decide if you are an awful person, or if your sister is just that smokin'


----------



## Eternal Myst (Oct 1, 2008)

Danieluz said:
			
		

> What about pics?
> ...
> 
> *Posts merged*
> ...


...


----------



## The Worst (Oct 1, 2008)

go vanish again


----------



## OsCatalepticos (Oct 1, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> we need pics to decide if you are an awful person, or if your sister is just that smokin'


----------



## CPhantom (Oct 1, 2008)

You let your sister sit on your lap?

Gib pics of her nao.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Oct 1, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> Vater Unser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as there are no pics (otherwise it didn't happen), it IS FICTION!




Also:
Incest is only hot in fiction, BUT it has to be within the same generation.
Cousins, brothers, sisters.
Mom x Son is creepy and gross even in the land of fiction.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 1, 2008)

we need pics


----------



## The Teej (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok guys, this isn't the testing area, can we have some more serious replies here please.
Thanks.


----------



## CPhantom (Oct 1, 2008)

Apparently, 38 people wanna hear about you and your sister.

Or see her.


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Oct 1, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> Ok guys, this isn't the testing area, can we have some more serious replies here please.
> Thanks.



I think they seriously want to see the pic.


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Oct 1, 2008)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> Isn't this catagorized in inappropriate content?
> 
> This is technically erotic material.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your ban.



I dont know if the kid is being serious or not, but if this is a cry for help I would say a ban isnt a very nice thing to do =p


----------



## Orc (Oct 1, 2008)

WTF?! People here are actually encouraging incest...

This is a new low.


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Oct 1, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> WTF?! People here are actually encouraging incest...
> 
> This is a new low.



It surprised me as well =) People get flamed to hell for buying an R4, but wanting to stick it to your sister.. well thats not so bad??


----------



## ScuberSteve (Oct 1, 2008)

Technically, he never said he wanted to bone her.
Just gets a hard-on when around her.
Perhaps she's wearing boner-inducing perfume


----------



## Eternal Myst (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't know how this relates to this topic, but I have a troubled friend who thinks bad of all females.

"Even though I am happily married.I still think god is a huge piece of horseshit who created the female gender wrong.It was a mistake.The way the dress,act,behave,appeal, and all that shit.Many crimes are committed, because of them.Mostly rape.It's just wrong.They exist only to please men, and cause trouble.Prostitues,sluts.pornstars, the internet.

I decided to marry a islamic women, and least they cover them selves up, and not be as slutty"

He said something like that.....It changed the way I thought about things, but I don't know.....if....

Well I don't know how this is related to the topic.


----------



## Orc (Oct 1, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> Technically, he never said he wanted to bone her.
> Just gets a hard-on when around her.
> Perhaps she's wearing boner-inducing perfume


The thread starter never did. But the fact that other members are suggesting or even encouraging to is pretty fucked up.


----------



## The Worst (Oct 1, 2008)

PSHHH.... how do you know that she is _REALLY_ your sister ???  if god didn't want you to bone your sister, he wouldn't be giving you boners when she sits on your lap !!!












*A TORNADO HAS HAPPENED !!!
*


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Oct 1, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> I don't know how this relates to this topic, but I have a troubled friend who thinks bad of all females.
> 
> "Even though I am happily married.I still think god is a huge piece of horseshit who created the female gender wrong.It was a mistake.The way the dress,act,behave,appeal, and all that shit.Many crimes are committed, because of them.Mostly rape.It's just wrong.They exist only to please men, and cause trouble.Prostitues,sluts.pornstars, the internet.
> 
> ...



Im sorry but your friend thinks women exist only to please men, but he doesnt like women slutty? Dude you need new friends.


----------



## elenar (Oct 1, 2008)

EmperorOfCanada said:
			
		

> Im sorry but your friend thinks women exist only to please men, but he doesnt like women slutty? Dude you need new friends.



QFT


----------



## bobrules (Oct 1, 2008)

I think it's her fault too, How many times does she sit on your lap? She should be old enough to not sit on your lap. Also is she a step sister or adopted sister or something? Also does she have developmental problems? Does she suffer from brain damage or learning disabilities.


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 1, 2008)

This thread is wrong in everyway.....no good will come out of it in the end.


----------



## jaxxster (Oct 1, 2008)

i also wanna know why ur 16 yr old sister is sitting on ur lap? When i was that age no one was sitting on anyones lap....You that type of family that even tho youre that age you still take baths together? 

No idea if youre serious or not!


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 1, 2008)

This entire thread is pathetic. And unfortunately a strong sign of what the majority of GBATemp has become. I mean for fuck's sake. Not even two hours after this thread is made and it's on page *4*...

Actually you know what. There is pretty much no chance this is real, and in the very slim chance it is, that's messed up. I don't care if this is going to give me backlash, I'm closing this. Already have gotten enough complaints about this thread to warrant it, and it is personally bugging the HELL out of me.


----------



## elenar (Oct 1, 2008)

Look, I need to chime in with something serious here.

If you are attracted to your sister, you need to ask yourself why that is.

You are going to get people in this thread telling you that you are a disgusting person for being sexually attracted to her. These people are idiots because you can't help that kind of thing. Luke Skywalker *made out* with his sister in Star Wars, but only because he didn't know. Once he knew it was his sister, he decided it was inappropriate. Does that mean he never was attracted to her, maybe still wasn't attracted to her? That's irrelevant; he never touched her again, and that's what matters, because he felt that his relationship with his sister made sexuality inappropriate.

You are going to get people in this thread telling you that you should sleep with your sister. These people are idiots. If you talk with your sister and the two of you decide, together, that physical intimacy is okay between the two of you, it's your business. It's incredibly strange in western culture in the modern day, but it's not unheard of and it isn't freakish. Incest is a relatively modern taboo. If you think about it, in the Bible (and no, i'm not Hyper-Christian Man or anything) That God GUy specifically asks one of the characters to impregnate one of his daughters. Bottom line: if either of you isn't okay with it, it isn't okay. If both of you are okay with it, DON'T TELL ANYONE YOU DID IT or one or both of you might become traumatized by how people react to the news.

You are going to get people in this thread (apparently) who want to tell you that it's your sisters fault for being a woman, i.e. "she shouldn't be sitting in your lap", "boner inducing perfume", "developmental problems", "brain damage", "learning disabilities" and other ignorant things of that nature. These people are idiots. This is so self-explanatory that I don't even want to go into it. Saying it's okay to be attracted to women because they shouldn't be so attractive, is sexist and is the kind of mindset that leads to a person that says "She was asking for it." after they rape someone.

In short, don't do anything you aren't comfortable with, don't do anything that the other person involved isn't comfortable with (sister or otherwise), and if both of you are comfortable with it, then try not to allow other people to damage your psyche by calling you a freak. I promise you each one of those assholes has done something in their life that would shock the hell out of somebody, somewhere.


----------



## The Teej (Oct 1, 2008)

Ironic a good post finally appears after the topic has closed, but at least one appeared eventually.



			
				Gaisuto said:
			
		

> This entire thread is pathetic. And unfortunately a strong sign of what the majority of GBATemp has become. I mean for fuck's sake. Not even two hours after this thread is made and it's on page *4*...
> 
> Actually you know what. There is pretty much no chance this is real, and in the very slim chance it is, that's messed up. I don't care if this is going to give me backlash, I'm closing this. Already have gotten enough complaints about this thread to warrant it, and it is personally bugging the HELL out of me.



I'm right there with you, Gai. I've got your back.


----------

